# Not a lot of slippers, but...



## Wogga (Jun 23, 2006)

I just got back into the hobby after about 5 years of everchanging living arrangements. in a short time ive finally gotten up to 12 plants, only two of which are slippers, but hey - im workin on it 

Dendrobium nugentii
NOID Vanda
NOID Lc.
Encyclia tampensis var. alba
Epidendrum (encyclia) Memoria Young c. lott 'newberry'
Psychopsis Mendenhall 'Papa's dream' AM/AOS x Mendenhall FCC/AOS (in spike)
Maxilaria variabilis dark
Psygmorchis pusilla
NOID caniferous dend.
NOID Odontoglossum (in spike)

And of course the slippers

Paph. Maudiae 'Los Osos' x Cyberspace 'Netscape'

NOID Phrag - I believe it to either be a Bel Croute or Grande - it was at a local nursery on sale out of bloom, and unlabeled, but they had a few of these varieties, and i dont imagine it would be something else. 2 big growths on it, with one about 7 inch tall new growth that im looking forward to blooming. I'm crazy about long petals :evil: (hence my unhealthy obsession with sanderianum 'jacob's ladder' - i actually lose sleep...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice variety. The list will grow...


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2006)

Wogga said:


> I'm crazy about long petals :evil: (hence my unhealthy obsession with sanderianum 'jacob's ladder' - i actually lose sleep...)



Doesn't everyone? 
We're the normal ones, dontcha know!


----------



## Marco (Jun 23, 2006)

Wogga said:


> (hence my unhealthy obsession with sanderianum 'jacob's ladder' - i actually lose sleep...)



I'm sure you'll be adding you list.  

Sanderianum's my favorite! It's pictures of that plant that got me hooked. Hopefully, I'll be able to own and grow one soon enough.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice list, and don't worry about the slippers, they seem to multiply on their own

Maxilaria variabilis is lovely, I'd love to see pics of yours when it blooms


----------



## Wogga (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ask and you shall receive*

These are from my last bloom. enjoy.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 23, 2006)

*i messed up...*

here are the other 2


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

I went on a bender today...

I went to the private section of the smithsonian institute's orchid collection, and got, if my count is correct, 29 new plants. i just spent about 4 hours organizing, mounting, potting, etc. im in sheer bliss 

Den. Moschatum
Den. Rainbow Dance
Den. loddigesii
Den pierardii x 3
Den. falconerii
Den. fimbriatum (dwarf)
Den. parishii

Bulb. sp. NOID
Bulb. pardellatum

Lockhartis sp. NOID

Nageliella purpurea

Neobenthamia gracillis

Oerstedella centradenia x 2

Platystele stenostachya

Pleurothallis costaricensis
Pleurothallis nascutta
Pleurothallis tripterantha

Scaphyglottis sp. 1 
Scaphyglottis sp. 2
Scaphyglottis sp. 3
Scaphyglottis sp. 4 x 3

Sobralia decora

Thunia lockhartia

Zootrophion hirtzii

I got over 200 high res photos, so in a few days ill be able to link y'all to a website where ive got them all resized and posted. WHAT A TRIP!!!!


----------

